# Seperating Mixed Up Rhinestones and make Homade Backing Board



## lmcclain6 (Jun 30, 2011)

I have mixed up a lot of differeint size rhinestones (newbie) and now I need to separate them. Can anyone tell me how to do that with a home made device.

Also, can anyone tell me how to make a homemade backing board for making my templates?


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

lmcclain6 said:


> I have mixed up a lot of differeint size rhinestones (newbie) and now I need to separate them. Can anyone tell me how to do that with a home made device.
> 
> Also, can anyone tell me how to make a homemade backing board for making my templates?


 I use a sifter (small strainer) to seperate different size stones, unfortunately, there's nothing I've heard of to seperate mixed up colors.....I just use those to make multi colored stone designs for cheer bows


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

I mixed up some different color stones once. I separated them by pouring them on a mirror so that i could see what color was which and I scraped them off with a 'lil chisler, or just use them in your design and pick them out as you go.


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

mfatty500 said:


> I mixed up some different color stones once. I separated them by pouring them on a mirror so that i could see what color was which and I scraped them off with a 'lil chisler, or just use them in your design and pick them out as you go.


 this is such an excellent idea.....I will certainly have the girls I pay to seperate stones to do it this way.  I know, but I just had to. When things are a bit slow, I have the girls sit there and seperate the mixed colored stones...I must have over 1,000 gr in mixed stones.


----------

